# Grand Blanc, MI HTUSA Racing



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

Racing on RCP track -

Oval for all of February - now racing on Saturday nights starts at 6:30

Track set-up and practice around 5:00

$10 first class and $3 for each additional

Run what you brung we typically find a class for most to run
Classes typically include some of the following depending on attendance

M18
Recoil
18th trucks - M18T, RC18T, RC18MT etc
2WD latemodel
mini-slider
mini-Z
Micro-T
1/16 Slash/Revo

12821 S Saginaw St
Grand Blanc, MI 48439
(810) 695-9088


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

cool may hav to come up


----------



## laracing (Apr 2, 2007)

Another great night racing at htu well except for my slash bash crash lol still was a great time with a bunch of good people hope to see some new faces next saturday...


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

who would have thought that the slash class would be the biggest on the oval

lets see some mini-sliders this week


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

how many mini-z's are turning out on race night fellas????


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

There have not been many showing up or if people are bringing them they are running other vehicles instead of the mini-z's

we would like to see them running again though so we will let 2 make a class to spark interest again

I bet if they run one week there will be more the next week - kind of how it goes


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

just to let everyone know - due to driver interest/input we are still running oval


----------

